# Racing e-bikes?



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Legitimate question here.

Reading through a sea of e-bike hate I found myself also realizing that this is gonna be a thing wether the the opposition likes it or not.
Then I read a thing about demo'ing an e-bike at Sea Otter, and wondered: How long before races start rolling out an e-bike class?

What do you think? With bikes like Specialized rolling out the e-turbo Levo, and others in the works/soon to follow, I think the assumption that only fat old people will ride e-bikes is ludicrous. 
So, when that happens, will there be a sect of serious riders that want to race them?

I'm not much in favor of e-bikes, but there's enough hate threads already so lets keep this thread to mature, rational discussion if we can. If you want to bash them, choose one of those other threads, please.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I for one would like to see velodrome racing with ebikes.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you ARandomBike I am sure ther will be some kinda of E bike racing against other E bikes , as more and more ppl discover the fun of them .


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

If y'all don't know, there is an e-MTB race at Sea Otter this year. Open to 500 entries.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes I know but its in Calif like every thing is what we need is a Natl E bike ride in or festival .


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd like to see high powered electric BMX bikes doing flips and tricks while getting big air in the X-Games....... I also think electric trials could be cool: you could hold events indoors, maybe at a big mall during Xmas. Imagine a course climbing over cars, park benches, etc.


----------

